# Permission to Drive on Fields



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just curious if the Farmers/Landowers normally give you permission to drive acrross their fields. I know in CT it was like pulling teeth but I see in some the pictures posted vehicles by the spread. Also when I get to ND I will probably need to buy a trailor to haul my gear. What do you all recommend? Two or Four wheel? Are there any recommend trailor stores there? Thanks Leo


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We drive in the fields almost all the time.About the only time we can't is if there has been a lot of rain or in the spring for snows.

We use an old pickup bed made into a trailer with a topper on it.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Pick up bed trailers weigh too much in my opinion. I use a Hallmark 8' by 10' inclosed trailer or a regular trailer with the sides built up so you have access to pull decoys from the top.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

PorkChop it depends on the farmer and how much the field has been worked. If the field has been dug twice they may not be too excited about you driving on it. Sometimes farmers have told me not to follow the same tracks everytime in and out. It makes a road and compacts. They will let you know when you ask. Welcome to North Dakota.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Oldhunuter you bring up a point that many do not realize is important to farmers. I try and make an effort not to drive dricetly up or down a hill side, and if possible to run parallel to the hill to avoid creating a place for hard rains to start gullies and washouts. This may mean carring gear farther or crossing over tilled ground in the roughest manner but your efforts will be apreciated in the spring when they go back into the field.

I can remember one time going up a hill with the pickup after we had tilled it after harvest. We got a hard down pour a couple weeks later and we had gullies coming down that hill washing the soil off the top into the bottom. I won't put in print what dad had to say to me about it, but the leason was learned.


----------

